# Looking to Build a Desktop For the Best Bang For the Buck



## Lewdog (Dec 17, 2016)

I really do need a new desktop computer.  The one I have now is like Five years old, slow, and messes up quite often.  I have been doing a little research to find the best value vs. performance I can find.  And here is the stuff I have found so far.  All the prices are off Amazon, so if you have any ideas for better value and a place to find better prices let me know.


*AMD Quad Core A10-Series APU for Desktops A10-6800K with Radeon HD 8670D (AD680KWOHLBOX)*
$128


*ASRock FM2A88X Extreme6+*
$97


*Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 1600 MHz (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory*
$95


*Corsair Carbide Series SPEC-02 Mid Tower Gaming Case*
$50


*Corsair Air Series AF120 LED Quiet Edition High Airflow Fan Twin Pack - Red*
$18


*Arctic Silver 5 AS5-3.5G Thermal Paste*
$7


*ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1050 Ti Mini, 4GB GDDR5 DisplayPort 128-bit PCI-E Graphic Card (ZT-P10510A-10L)*
$160


*Lite-On 24X SATA Internal DVD+/-RW Drive Optical Drive IHAS124-14 + Nero 12 Essentials Burning Software + Sata Cable Kit*
$22


*EVGA 550N1, 550W, 2 Year Warranty, Power Supply 100-N1-0550-L1*
$41


*WD Blue 1TB SATA 6 Gb/s 7200 RPM 64MB Cache 3.5 Inch Desktop Hard Drive (WD10EZEX)*
$50


----------



## TheOldSchool (Dec 17, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> I really do need a new desktop computer.  The one I have now is like Five years old, slow, and messes up quite often.  I have been doing a little research to find the best value vs. performance I can find.  And here is the stuff I have found so far.  All the prices are off Amazon, so if you have any ideas for better value and a place to find better prices let me know.
> 
> 
> *AMD Quad Core A10-Series APU for Desktops A10-6800K with Radeon HD 8670D (AD680KWOHLBOX)*
> ...


I used this site to build mine: Pick Parts, Build Your PC, Compare and Share - PCPartPicker

I suggest building an example of what you would like there, print it out, and take it to a PC store in your area to ask the employees opinions there.  That's what I did and my store matched Amazon's and Newegg's prices.  They advised me to switch out maybe 2 or 3 components for better ones.  The PC runs great.


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 17, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > I really do need a new desktop computer.  The one I have now is like Five years old, slow, and messes up quite often.  I have been doing a little research to find the best value vs. performance I can find.  And here is the stuff I have found so far.  All the prices are off Amazon, so if you have any ideas for better value and a place to find better prices let me know.
> ...



I wish there was a PC sore in my area.  I'd have to drive to Lexington or Knoxville to find one with parts on hand.  The only PC shops close to where I live are basically average Joe guys who do a little work on a PC and have no stock parts.  Thanks for the website though!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Dec 17, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


It's a great site.  Check Newegg.com too.  They always have sales and I believe they had the best prices when I bought my stuff earlier this year.


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 17, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Yeah I used to buy all my stuff off Newegg.  They used to be the cheapest, now not so much.  Amazon is so much easier these days because it gives you prices from all over the web.  There was another computer site that had cheap prices but I can't remember the name of it anymore.


----------



## SYTFE (Dec 17, 2016)

Skip all the bullshit and buy an iMac!


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 17, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> Skip all the bullshit and buy an iMac!



Uhhh no!  I like having my own setups.  The last three comps I've had have all been windows based customs.  Besides I'm on a budget.  

Right now with the setup I've got picked, I'm looking at about $650-$700.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 17, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> I really do need a new desktop computer.  The one I have now is like Five years old, slow, and messes up quite often.  I have been doing a little research to find the best value vs. performance I can find.  And here is the stuff I have found so far.  All the prices are off Amazon, so if you have any ideas for better value and a place to find better prices let me know.
> 
> 
> *AMD Quad Core A10-Series APU for Desktops A10-6800K with Radeon HD 8670D (AD680KWOHLBOX)*
> ...


You can get an AMD FX-6300 Vishera 6-Core 3.5 GHz (4.1 GHz Turbo) Socket AM3+ 95W FD6300WMHKBOX Desktop Processor 
for as little as $100 via NewEgg.


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 17, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > I really do need a new desktop computer.  The one I have now is like Five years old, slow, and messes up quite often.  I have been doing a little research to find the best value vs. performance I can find.  And here is the stuff I have found so far.  All the prices are off Amazon, so if you have any ideas for better value and a place to find better prices let me know.
> ...



Is it true that when it says 6 core, it is really only a three core though?  I get so confused when you read about Intel processors against AMD ones.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 17, 2016)

I started buying parts off of Jet..


----------



## Pogo (Dec 17, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> I started buying parts off of Jet..



I think I was on that plane later.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 17, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > I started buying parts off of Jet..
> ...


With Paul McCartney?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 17, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Depends on the mobo, you would probably have to upgrade the one you have listed but if you go with a six or eight core now that's one component you probably won't have to upgrade the next time.


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 17, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yeah that processor won't fit in that MoBo, and I'd have to find a MoBo that is AM3+ that also has a PCI-e 3.0 x16 slot.


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 17, 2016)

Build the perfect PC from the hardware perspective then go screw it up with Windows.

Why not just buy a POS off-the-shelf, pre befouled with Windows, and save a ton of work?


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 17, 2016)

I will be using Windows 7 ultimate.  I don't like Windows 10.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 17, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Yup.  Or you could spend your money on an Intel chip (Haswell), the i5 quad is actually one of the best all around but it's expensive, the i3 is only a dual core but is faster than the current AMD quad core crop of processors.  AMD has yet to catch up with intel's i series processor technology.


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 17, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Well here is the MoBo I like that will fit that 6 core chip you showed, however I can't see anywhere that it says if the PCI-e x16 slot is 2.0 or 3.0.  It is about $30 more than the board I had chosen.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B008B6ONXK/?tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 17, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


ASUS USA


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 17, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



So it doesn't.  

That compatibility web page says that graphics card will still work in it.  So maybe it would be fine.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 17, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


I put a GForce 2GB card in my gaming build (from earlier this year), it's fast.  The only potential drawback to using a 6 or 8 core is the stock CPU fan works fine but works hard hence it can be noisy, soon I plan on putting a liquid cooled fan in it, that combined with the case fan should quiet it down some making it run cooler.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 17, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Actually it has two PCI-e 2 x16 slots


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 17, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Right but what is the difference between a PCI-e x16 2.0 slot and a PCI-e x16 3.0 slot?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 17, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Roughly 8GBs.


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 16, 2017)

Instead of building my own, is this a good deal?  It doesn't have a video card, but it seems like it would be a lot cheaper than the build I was planning.

HP ENVY 750-167c Desktop PC Intel Core i5-6400 2.7GHz 12GB DDR3 1TB Windows 10  | eBay


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 16, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Instead of building my own, is this a good deal?  It doesn't have a video card, but it seems like it would be a lot cheaper than the build I was planning.
> 
> HP ENVY 750-167c Desktop PC Intel Core i5-6400 2.7GHz 12GB DDR3 1TB Windows 10  | eBay


Your question in post #23 doesn't matter.  If you're not using your PC for gaming then that build should be great.  If you are, you should think about increasing your budget a little bit.  Graphics cards do matter.


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 16, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of building my own, is this a good deal?  It doesn't have a video card, but it seems like it would be a lot cheaper than the build I was planning.
> ...




Well I do most of my gaming on my XBox One, however I would still want the ability to play games if I wanted to.  I sent the seller a message to see if it has a video card slot and what type it is.

I would mostly use the system to do my school work and for surfing the net.  I might actually take the Windows 10 off of it and install my copy of Windows 7 Ultimate.  I've been told by many people that Windows 10 sucks and is full of bugs compared to Windows 7.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 16, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Well the video card is pretty crucial to the whole system.  If you want to upgrade it in the future it's possible, but it'll be a huge bitch to do.  You'll have to learn how to take your entire system apart, replace the graphics card, and put it back together.  For school and the internet you should be fine.  For casual gaming, you should expect low-end graphics and performance on modern games.  

As a comparison, I spent over $1000 on my Desktop.  That's not including the monitor, keyboard, mouse, and OS.  My graphics card should be good to go for another 4, maybe 5 years.  I ordered the individual parts and put them together which is what I wanted to do because it was fun and saved me money.  Now 5 years from now, when I'm running the newest games on low settings, I'd rather die than take this thing apart and install a new graphics card.  That's what you'd be looking at.


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 16, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...




I never had a real problem putting in a graphics card before?  The tower I have now, I just undo 3 screws, slide the side, and then plug in the graphics card.  Why do you think it is so hard?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 16, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Maybe I'm just being crazy then.  While I was building my rig I swore that the next time I would just pay extra to have it built for me.  I'd rather die than take my case apart to put in a new graphics card.  But if you're up for it then good for you


----------



## Darkwind (Jan 17, 2017)

www.tigerdirect.com

Tiger Direct used to be the cheapest, but I haven't put a system together in about 8 years so who knows.  Good luck.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 17, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> I really do need a new desktop computer.  The one I have now is like Five years old, slow, and messes up quite often.  I have been doing a little research to find the best value vs. performance I can find.  And here is the stuff I have found so far.  All the prices are off Amazon, so if you have any ideas for better value and a place to find better prices let me know.
> 
> 
> *AMD Quad Core A10-Series APU for Desktops A10-6800K with Radeon HD 8670D (AD680KWOHLBOX)*
> ...


1. I do not recommend this CPU. It bases on the low efficiency Bulldozer architecture, which means you have little performance compared to other CPUs with the same number of cores and frequency. I recommend to wait for the new Ryzen or alternatively the Athlon X4 880K, which also bases on Bulldozer but features the latest improvements of this architecture, resulting in better performance despite lower frequency.

However, if you do not want to play games, you can discard the graphics card and keep the A10-6800K, that includes graphics, even solid graphics. 

2. You do not need a such expensive mainboard and memory.

3. You may consider purchasing a quality power supply.

4.  Figure out, if the case provides space for two fans and if your motherboard provides the proper connections (three or four pin fan connections).

5. You do not need Thermal Paste. The boxed cooler has a pad mounted. Just mount the cooler. 
You may need extra SATA cables for the optical drive and hard drive.

6. Consider getting a SSD with your hard drive. SSDs provide a major performance boost when Windows and other programs are installed on it.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Feb 27, 2017)

Lewdog, you didn't go for an AM3 setup I hope.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 27, 2017)

WheelieAddict said:


> Lewdog, you didn't go for an AM3 setup I hope.




Nope actually haven't bought anything yet.  I'm thinking I might just buy one of the refurbed systems on eBay with an i5 or i3 processor in it.  Pretty hard to beat an one like this for only $250.

Brand:
*HP*
Processor Type: Intel Core i3 6th Gen.
Model:
*260-p026*
Graphics Processing Type: Integrated/On-Board Graphics
MPN:
*V8P18AA*
Processor Speed: 3.20GHz
Form Factor: Desktop PC Memory: 8GB
Storage Type: HDD (Hard Disk Drive) Operating System: Windows 10
Hard Drive Capacity: 1TB UPC:
*190780345979*

*HP 260-P026 Slimline Desktop Intel Core i3-6100T 3.2GHz 8GB 1TB Windows 10  | eBay*

Then I'd just have to invest in a low profile video card.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Feb 27, 2017)

Darkwind said:


> www.tigerdirect.com
> 
> Tiger Direct used to





Lewdog said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog, you didn't go for an AM3 setup I hope.
> ...


What are you going to use your comp for most of the time? Are you going for a gaming setup? You can build your own its not that hard.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Feb 27, 2017)

Anyways AMD is releasing a new architecture in a few days on the am4 socket. So don't buy old amd, intel has been better anyways. New amd looks great though. Also stay away from Tigerdirect used to be a good retailer not anymore.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 27, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > I really do need a new desktop computer.  The one I have now is like Five years old, slow, and messes up quite often.  I have been doing a little research to find the best value vs. performance I can find.  And here is the stuff I have found so far.  All the prices are off Amazon, so if you have any ideas for better value and a place to find better prices let me know.
> ...


The article did state it was for folks on a low budget...


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 27, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog, you didn't go for an AM3 setup I hope.
> ...


I got one off of Jet for 180 bucks...


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 27, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


And?


----------



## WheelieAddict (Feb 27, 2017)

Moonglow knows whats up jet.com has huge discount codes if you catch them. I saved 60 bucks on a processor.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 27, 2017)

WheelieAddict said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > www.tigerdirect.com
> ...



I don't think I'll do much gaming, though if I do decide to start a part time Private Investigation business I'll need to get some video editing software.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 27, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


It's a cheezy low functioning slow 'puter..


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 27, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


My advices do not make it more expensive - even cheaper depending on choice.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm looking at jet.com and I don't really see very many good looking deals currently.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 27, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> I'm looking at jet.com and I don't really see very many good looking deals currently.


I bought a refurbished gamer PC for 150 € three years ago. It is now ten years old and still runs fine. I replaced the graphics card and added a SSD. It is a Q6600 CPU in it.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Feb 27, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


So you won't game, need a better than average pc for editing evidence videos? You know that negates the evidence right? If you want a basic processor an intel dual core with hyperthreading G4560 is a great deal only 70 bucks


----------



## WheelieAddict (Feb 27, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> I'm looking at jet.com and I don't really see very many good looking deals currently.


the jet coupon codes are limited you need to catch them


----------



## WheelieAddict (Feb 27, 2017)

Pentium G4560 3.5GHz Dual-Core - System Build - PCPartPicker

You need to pick a case and windows will be around $80 as well.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 27, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> I'm looking at jet.com and I don't really see very many good looking deals currently.


That was last August when I did buy one and the companies that offer their stuff do change..Jet is owned by,,,,Wal Mart..............


----------



## WheelieAddict (Feb 27, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking at jet.com and I don't really see very many good looking deals currently.
> ...


Yup Jet is trying to become the new amazon by offering deals. I got an I5 6500 for $160 and a 6600 for200


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 27, 2017)

WheelieAddict said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


The Vid/graphic card I got seems to be working just fine, but does put off a lot of heat..


----------



## WheelieAddict (Feb 27, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Vid cards do that. What you have? You might be able to undervolt it a bit to help the temps.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 27, 2017)

WheelieAddict said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > WheelieAddict said:
> ...


Not sure, it's in my son's gaming computer, but it is an air and liquid cooled device...


----------



## WheelieAddict (Feb 27, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Probably better than my setup. I like cooling everything on air liquid will get you the best cooling though. Your son probably knows better than either of us lol


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 27, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Vid cards put out a lot of heat, high end cards can run up to 105 C under load.  The key is proper case fans, at least one in back to draw the heat and one in front to blow air in.  Where is the power supply located?  Upper or lower back of the case?


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 27, 2017)

WheelieAddict said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > WheelieAddict said:
> ...



No, it's not about editing the videos in that type of way.  Most video cameras don't show the time and date stamp on them anymore, and the way the video is done, you have to splice many small video clips together.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 1, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



It's 6 physical cores No hyper-threading though. Less threads than on a 4 core Intel.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 1, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



I buy a LOT of refurbs and use them on the shop floor. I have done very well with them. I usually pay about $100 and get a half-decent machine. I use them as barcode hosts, so fairly light duty. But they run office apps with no problem. Most have been gen. 2 I5's lately. A hundred bucks with a Windows license, hard to go wrong.


----------



## Kat (Mar 2, 2017)

Interesting thread. Love it! I used to build mine (and yes I am a gurl). It got cheaper to just buy one now days. But nothing like the feel of accomplishment when you build one, boot it up, and it works! LOL


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 2, 2017)

Kat said:


> Interesting thread. Love it! I used to build mine (and yes I am a gurl). It got cheaper to just buy one now days. But nothing like the feel of accomplishment when you build one, boot it up, and it works! LOL




Yes I built my last two, but when you start pricing individual parts, and then take into account the time you put into putting it together and some of the unforeseen problems you might run into like a motherboard that doesn't post, it just seems cheaper to buy one already put together.


----------



## Kat (Mar 2, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting thread. Love it! I used to build mine (and yes I am a gurl). It got cheaper to just buy one now days. But nothing like the feel of accomplishment when you build one, boot it up, and it works! LOL
> ...




I agree. Several years back it was cheaper to build. Not true now.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 3, 2017)

Kat said:


> Interesting thread. Love it! I used to build mine (and yes I am a gurl). It got cheaper to just buy one now days. But nothing like the feel of accomplishment when you build one, boot it up, and it works! LOL



A build is all about the quality of the components. You won't get a GeForce 1080Ti in a Costco prebuild. I select every component with care. The power supply is a gold certified Corsair, the DDR 3 sticks are tuned pairs (also Corsair) the liquid cooling system will handle steep overclocks (I have my 3770K running 5.2 GhZ.) Motherboard needs to support all of this (Asus Maximus)

What you build will run circles around anything off the shelf, if it is built right.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 7, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting thread. Love it! I used to build mine (and yes I am a gurl). It got cheaper to just buy one now days. But nothing like the feel of accomplishment when you build one, boot it up, and it works! LOL
> ...



Bullshit! You're not running that that high.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 7, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...





Try again

That is peak, and I'm liquid cooled.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 7, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Post a CPU-Z validation within 2 minutes to prove it. That's enough time to download, extract, validate, and post the validation link. It's 7:13 est.

Don't forget to type your handle from here.

DOWNLOADING CPU-Z_1.78-EN.ZIP | CPUID


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 7, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Here is how.

3770k at 5.2GHZ, want to go further, need quick help

Oh, and I'm at work.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 7, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



That's not going to work then


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 7, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



I couldn't remember the timings, but I did remember the guide I used to get there. He got it stable at 1.38V. I am at 1.42, which is considerably hotter. I am severely shortening the life of the chip, but the thrill of the chase makes it worth it.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 7, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



You're not going to get any higher and you're degrading a decent chip. When I say degrading I mean shortening the life/efficiency of.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 7, 2017)

As per the OP. I would wait until AMD releases the 6 and 4-core chips and get one of those and a mid-grade motherboard.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 8, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> [
> 
> You're not going to get any higher and you're degrading a decent chip. When I say degrading I mean shortening the life/efficiency of.



Anytime you overclock, you degrade the life of the chip.
I'm the IT Director, I don't pay for my own stuff so I look more to pushing the limits.


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 8, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> As per the OP. I would wait until AMD releases the 6 and 4-core chips and get one of those and a mid-grade motherboard.


BIOS and Memory issues should be solved by then.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 16, 2017)

I found this laptop on Amazon listed as "New" today for only $70 + $9.95 S&H.  Yes it is a new seller, but if the product isn't right Amazon gives me my money back...

*Dell Latitude E6420 14 LED Notebook Intel Core i5 i5-2520M 2.50 GHz 4GB DDR3 320GB HDD DVD-Writer Intel HD 3000 Graphics Bluetooth*

*Amazon.com: Dell Latitude E6420 14 LED Notebook Intel Core i5 i5-2520M 2.50 GHz 4GB DDR3 320GB HDD DVD-Writer Intel HD 3000 Graphics Bluetooth: Computers & Accessories*


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 17, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Thought it wasn't your work puter. Still awaiting CPU-Z valid link.

I know a lil something about pushing limits.


----------

